# Tires -Best place to buy online?



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

Ready to replace my Uniroyal Tigerpaws -24 years old. Where is best place to purchase on line? Must be 14 inch raised white letters, choices are down to BfGoodrich or Cooper, Thanks for the help!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Discount Tire and Tire Rack are great places to look online...Tire Rack is a great resource to compare tires and possibly how they perform on similar vehicles as you wish to buy for...

Bill


----------



## ottfive (Jul 23, 2012)

*Tires-On line purchase*

Thanks Bill, from my research tirerack charges shipping and is higher than Discount Tire They are showing Cooper rwl for $95 each no shipping and a $40 discount on order by ordering online Total cost $342 for 225x70x14


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

sounds like that's your answer...I check them both (as well as elsewhere) for the best price and service...TireRack does charge shipping but many times still has the best price with shipping...also check them all for rebates and specials...

I believe that Discount Tire is a Supporting Vendor here...

Bill


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for the referral, silversport. 

@ottfive, we guarantee the lowest out the door price on all the tires we sell. If a competitor has a cheaper advertised out the door price, we'll beat!

Also, right now we are running a $100.00 promotion on orders $400.00 or more through our eBay store. If you go this route you'll end up paying only $304.00 for a new set of Cooper Cobra Radial GT tires. 

Details: 4 New 225 70 14 Cooper Cobra Radial GT 70R R14 Tires | eBay


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

I would also check the vendors' section. Sometimes, I will print the price I found online and show it to a local tire shop if they can match or beat it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys, it would be nice if we could support the vendors on here as they do help make this site possible. Thank you Discount Tire Direct! :cheers


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

They are the best! Tuner lost a gorilla lug nut and they replaced it for free AND gave me a socket for them, again for free. Only buy tires from Discount Tire. Next up after mini tub and wheel widening is a pair of 315 Nitto NT05s or 555s, not sure yet.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Guys, it would be nice if we could support the vendors on here as they do help make this site possible. Thank you Discount Tire Direct! :cheers





johni53 said:


> They are the best! Tuner lost a gorilla lug nut and they replaced it for free AND gave me a socket for them, again for free. Only buy tires from Discount Tire. Next up after mini tub and wheel widening is a pair of 315 Nitto NT05s or 555s, not sure yet.


You rock, guys! We appreciate your continued support


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

DTD shipped 4 Nitto Dune Grapplers to my door free of charge (10 ply tires are NOT light) and nobody local could beat their price.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I took advantage of the special and bought 4 coopers through DT. Ended up using one of their local stores to do the install too. They were very careful with the GTO and did a great job. Decent tires for the $$ and hard to beat the price/service.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I just bought a pair of Nittos for my Z06 from discounttiredirect.
I got a little better price from their website than the ebay store.
Great price and fast shipping .

Larry


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for all the support. We will continue to work hard every day to earn your business!


----------



## 88redconvert (Nov 24, 2015)

discount tire is the only place I go anymore


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Same here, just ordered my 3rd set of tires from them. They beat everyone locally on price by over $100 for the set and shipped them free to my door in two business days.....not hard to beat:smash:....Impossible! :eek2:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Discount Tire said:


> We appreciate all the kind words and will continue to work hard every day to earn your business.


I think I have purchased like 7 sets of tires and a set of wheels from DTD over the years. Best to deal with.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

88redconvert said:


> discount tire is the only place I go anymore





ALKYGTO said:


> Same here, just ordered my 3rd set of tires from them. They beat everyone locally on price by over $100 for the set and shipped them free to my door in two business days.....not hard to beat:smash:....Impossible! :eek2:





GTO JUDGE said:


> I think I have purchased like 7 sets of tires and a set of wheels from DTD over the years. Best to deal with.


That's awesome to hear! Thank you guys for your continued support of Discount Tire.


----------



## Goat51 (Oct 27, 2015)

Add me into this. My ride has had BFGoodrich kdw's which are sweet looking treads. the traction in summer heat is half decent. They are noisy but you can't really hear the hum after 40mph from the aftermarket exhaust.

Here's the situation:
I store my car and the garage gets below 32F. I drive with no snow and the outside temp may be 32F-40F.

I've read all the latest on the tire urls for: Mich SuperSport/Bridgestone/Dunlop/BFGoodrich etc. All the Max Summer tires say don't drive in snow (duh) and some say don't store below 40F.

So we need a good tire that we can drive in these temps and can be stored below freezing AND wont crack from the storage.

Who has experience with the MaxSummer tires in these conditions? Can you give any recommendations?
We know the grip is null in the cold weather but we're not jacking on the throttle anyways. We just drive our cars and save the pounding for when it's warm.

Please share what you can...


----------

